# Summer Aftershave



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

What's your favourite? I've Lacoste challenge and boss in motion white but fancy something new...


----------



## britbull (Mar 18, 2004)

Givenchy Oblique for men and women

Hard to find as it's no longer made


----------



## Jammy1 (Feb 21, 2013)

Paco Robanne 1 million is nice, prob my fave also like Calvin Klein Euphoria.


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

Joop wild seems to be reeling the chicks in ATM for me


----------



## jonesboy (Apr 7, 2013)

Paco Robanne 1 million, Cool Water, Calvin Klein Eternity.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Brut. The ladies love the retro smell.


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2013)

Caroiline Herrera (sp) 212.

Good stuff


----------



## mrbritish (Mar 29, 2013)

Superdry


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

andyhuggins said:


> Brut. The ladies love the retro smell.


That's a personal favourite of mine


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Dublin said:


> Anyone try Chanel Allure Homme Sport?


Love that stuff!

My favs are;

Hugo Boss - Bottled

Viktor & Rolf - Spicebomb

Abercrombie & Fitch - Fierce


----------



## jonesboy (Apr 7, 2013)

Dublin said:


> Anyone try Chanel Allure Homme Sport?


My friend has that but I am not keen on the smell, I think it should be called Canal and not Chanel lol.


----------



## Countryboy (May 26, 2012)

First one ive brought in life.

CK ONE SHOCK: Street edition.

its quite floral and nice.


----------



## J H (May 13, 2012)

ah24 said:


> Love that stuff!
> 
> My favs are;
> 
> ...


Love spicebomb, my missus thinks its a bit strong but I still wear it anyway haha


----------



## shauny13 (Sep 24, 2012)

cool water or aqua de gio


----------



## Gab (Jan 20, 2013)

D&G The One.


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

For summer you want a light fragrance not stuff like 1 million that's a powerhouse, issey miyake summer edition 2009 is the bomb, Guy on youtube robes09 named Mark most famous reviewer on youtube, in his eyes this is the best summer designer fragrance it gets his number 1 spot since it has been released, if he say's its good you know it's going to be rocking


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Hugo Boss - Bottled

Issey Miyake


----------



## alchemystical (Jan 16, 2013)

At the moment the following are all in heavy rotation:

L'Instant de Guerlain pour Homme Eau Extreme

Molecule 01

Hermes Concentre D'Orange Verte

Terre D'Hermes

Acqua Di Parma Bergamotto Di Calabria









​


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

Armani code


----------



## Lifter2012 (Jun 7, 2012)

Trussardi-my land


----------



## k3z (Oct 17, 2007)

D&G Light Blue


----------



## k3z (Oct 17, 2007)

1 million is a bit heavy for summer IMO


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Whatever I get for bdays n Xmas :mellow:


----------



## FreshPrince88 (Apr 2, 2012)

No one mentioned YSL?

Perfect Summer scent, Light and long lasting


----------



## jammin888 (Jan 14, 2013)

60% of the time it works everytime lol


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

I've liked Hugo boss in motion for a while now, nice summer smellz


----------



## lickatsplit (Aug 21, 2012)

A second for Victor and Rolfs Spice bomb


----------



## jammin888 (Jan 14, 2013)

I like Kuros but my missus hates it


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

squatthis said:


> I've liked Hugo boss in motion for a while now, nice summer smellz


My favourites


----------



## Hannibal (Jul 4, 2012)

Dublin said:


> Have you tried Bvlgari Aqva pour homme?


Nice, very nice. All time favourite.


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

EFC said:


> My favourites
> View attachment 118762


Whats difference between the silver and white? I always had the silver until recently. Might get me some in the duty free on way home.


----------



## liftmore (Aug 2, 2010)

Spice bomb :thumb:


----------



## Horsfall (Nov 7, 2010)

Paco Rabanne 1 million or Armani code for me.


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Bvlgari Soir

Chanel Allure Sport


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

squatthis said:


> Whats difference between the silver and white? I always had the silver until recently. Might get me some in the duty free on way home.


The white one is a lot bolder, doesn't last as long but is lovely on summers night. It's dirt cheap on cheapsmells aswell!


----------



## bsmotorsport (Jan 19, 2010)

baggsy said:



> For summer you want a light fragrance not stuff like 1 million that's a powerhouse, issey miyake summer edition 2009 is the bomb, Guy on youtube robes09 named Mark most famous reviewer on youtube, in his eyes this is the best summer designer fragrance it gets his number 1 spot since it has been released, if he say's its good you know it's going to be rocking


Love issey miyake but can't find that 2009 edition anywhere, got any leads?..


----------



## Slater8486 (Jul 14, 2010)

EFC said:


> What's your favourite? I've Lacoste challenge and boss in motion white but fancy something new...


Boss Bottled with Boss written down the side of the bottle. All girls love it! and Lacoste red.


----------



## sigarner (Mar 26, 2013)

I use Pacco Robanne Ultraviolet for men.


----------



## Foxy13 (Apr 10, 2013)

Ultraviolet

Jean Paul Gautier

Burberry Touch


----------



## mark67 (Apr 14, 2010)

Cant beat creed pricey but worth it look it up


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Surprised nobody had said

Clinique - Happy for men.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2013)

boss orange

any of the paul smith range

davidoff cool water

tommy (nice and cheap)

jpg -cant rem which one -its the blue bottle

many wont remember it but real men use Hai Karate , you dont even need to shave- just splash it on and it melts the stubble off and takes half your face with it


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

D & G light blue (mens)

Channel homme allure sport


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2013)

Boss Orange

CK One

Coolwater


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

1 million


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

one million is a great smell but such a common generic item these days! every boy (litterally) and man wears it,

One thing I hate is 2 or 3 other guys smelling the same as me in my vacinity


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

The Gaultier 'Bleu' or whatever its called- it's a new one- smells great. It's about £45 though!!


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Carolina Herrera 212 was a gift from an ex, amazing smell and Gucci by Gucci now that's an after shave


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Why does nobody wear Eternity anymore? I love it!


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Spice Bomb by Victor & Rolf :bounce:


----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)

212 sexy men

lacoste red


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Always use

Bvggari


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Why does nobody wear Eternity anymore? I love it!


 I do but it's hard to get hold of


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Old Spice. Summer = surfing right?


----------



## Rancid-Badger (Feb 11, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Why does nobody wear Eternity anymore? I love it!


Used to years ago, now wear Channel Bleu


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

Rancid-Badger said:


> Used to years ago, now wear Channel Bleu


Good mention ^ Bleu is a good'n ..one of the longer lasting ones.

All these are all good long lasting fragrances..

Few I've got lined up..

Terre d'hermes EDT (can be all year round)

Fierce - Ambercrombie EDT

Armani -Code also Pour Homme EDT

Euphoria Intense - CK EDT

Tommy Bahama -Set Sail Saint Barts EDT (perfect for the summer)

Davidoff - Champion (more Autumn)


----------



## jakzek (Oct 21, 2010)

Abercrombie and Fitch - fierce (use usually in the day time)

Boss bottled

Gucci Guilty intense

Channel allure homme sport

Also a tip for anyone who wears 1 million, the perfume shop sell a fragrance which is pretty much identical to 1 million which only costs a tenner, only downside is the smell doesn't last as long as the real version, but for a tenner its good to use in the day time and save the real stuff for certain occasions.

Its called Axis Caviar Premium, sounds **** I know but if your walking past the perfume shop any time soon go in and try and you won't be disappointed.

Looks like this

http://fimgs.net/images/secundar/o.15711.jpg


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Chanel Bleu and Armani Code are the only 1s i wear


----------

